# varmit calibers



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

im looking for a rifle to start hunting coyote with when we get the big snow and was wondering what the best gun to start with was that wont kill me in the bank


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

223


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

most any 22 centerfire will work for coyotes. .223, .22-250, .220, etc. good rifles: rem 700, savage shoot great, just pick a gun that fits you well and isn't to heavy to treck long distances, pick a bullet you like depending on your budget, 223 being the most availiable and cheap others being a bit more expensive, and give the coyote population a run for it's money. 
xdeano


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

223


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Ruger .204 is the hot new item. I think you can get it in the Savage bolt package with scope included in 400 ballpark. Savage rifles look plane jane, shoot like Tarzan


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

223
243


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.223 Remington


----------



## tazimna (Jan 4, 2006)

sure am pleased with the performance of the .223. Tazimna


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

I just bought a new Stevens/ Savage 22-250 with bases, rings and a 3by9 Bushnell scope for my stepson. The whole package ran me $350 + tax. It shoots really well.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

savage o/u .222rem/ 20ga works exceptionallly well either buckshot or slugs in the 20ga and i handload 40g ballistic tips for the 222

i think they make this gun with the 223 now. either works fine


----------



## kansasyodeldogger (Jan 7, 2006)

:sniper: i just purchased the savage package in .204 and am very pleased with the rifle and caliber but the scope is ... well it stinks but i guess i am spoiled by my leupold 6.5 x20 on my .17 em. which is another heck of a yote rifle and a fantastic prairie dog gun.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Let me break down the most common used coyote calibers.

.223
Pros- cheap ammo, low recoil, long barrel life, many guns chamber it, ammo avaliable anywhere
Cons- limited in range, effected more by wind, most rifles not capiable of stabalizing a bullet heavier than 60 grains

.22-250
Pros- faster and flatter than .223, solid 500 yard gun, many guns chamber it
Cons- reduced barrel life, effected by wind

.223 WSSM
Pros- ballistically duplicated the .22-250, solid 500 yard gun, capiable of stabalizing heavier "deer loads"
Cons- expensive ammo, limited number of guns chamber it, affected by wind, low barrel life

.220 Swift
Pros- laser flat(if you can see it you can kill it), offers more kenetic energy (KE) and knockdown power than any other .22 center fire
Cons- exepensive ammo, low barrel life, long action, ammo avaliability

.243
Pros- less affected by wind, fires heavier bullet offering more KE, solid 700 yard gun, many guns chamber it
Cons- higher reloading costs, limited amount of factory varmint loads,

.308

Pros- less affected by wind, many guns chamber it, avaliable in numerous "Sniper" rifles, solid 1000 yard gun
Cons- recoil, reloaders are limited to a small selection of varmint bullets, limited amount of factory varmint loads

.25-06
Pros- think of this as a .22-250 on steroids, laser flat and lots of power, solid 1000 yard gun
Cons- recoil, limited amount of factory varmint loads, ammo cost, low barrel life, long action


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:sniper: I agree with others here,most .22 centerfires work great for smaller game (i.e. coyote, fox, and bobcat). I'm new to varmit hunting also, but have recently bought a Savage model 11 package with 3-9x40 in .22-250 for 399 + tax.  Sweet rifle. I plan to mount a good 6-20 or 
6-24 soon.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

SWMinnesota said:


> I just bought a new Stevens/ Savage 22-250 with bases, rings and a 3by9 Bushnell scope for my stepson. The whole package ran me $350 + tax. It shoots really well.


Where did you find this deal? I'd like to get that, too.
:beer:


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

StLCardsfan, I bought this rifle from Kjergaard Sports near Lake Benton, MN. I have bought 3 guns from him in the last year or so. Hands down the best price and service that I've found around here(SW MN). Their phone # is (507)368-4696.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I just picked up a Stevens Model 200 .223 before Christmas. The Rifle was purchased at Sportsmans Warehouse for $259.99. I added Warne Rings and Bases ($40.00, Butler Creek Flip Open Scope Lense Covers and a used 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster Scope I bought from a buddy. ALl totalled I have $425.00 in everything. While this Rifle will not win any beauty contests, it does provide me with what I was after. The metal is a dull blue / black and the finish seems to be quite even over all of the metal surfaces. The stock is a typical Injection Molded design, but is pillar bedded (alluminum pillars are inserted in the mold as the stock is molded and both action screws run through these pillars instead of just the plastic), and the Barrel Channel is free floated so the stock does not come in contact with the barrel. The stocks is a dark grey in color, and to my eye makes a nice contrast to the dull blue / black metal.

I am quite pleased with the accuracy of my rifle so far. So far I can't really find anything to fault with this rifle, especially considering the price.

Not sure if it is what you are looking for, but may be worth a look see.

Larry

PS the Stevens Model 200 is available in
Short Action Calibers
.223 Remington
.22-250 Remington
.243 Winchester
7mm-08 Remington
.308 Winchester 
Long Action Calibers
.25-06 Remington
.270 Winchester
.30-06 Springfield
7mm Remington Magnum
.300 Winchester Magnum.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Those are your studs. They crush everything else when it comes to trajectory. The 22-250 is the undisputed king. The 204 is right behind it. The 204 has little recoil, great barrel life, and still plenty of yote crushing power. After those two rounds its a "take your pick" I think the 223 is good for one thing- military. Hitting slow dumb tagerts at reasonable ranges. It isnt all that fast or flat. 243 loaded with 55 grain bullets are screamers. 220 swift approaches the 204 and 22-250.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

OK, so you guys convinced me, and I bought a brand new Savage 22-250 package deal yesterday. It's a model 10G Youth Series from 2003 with the 3x9 scope and a hard shell case, and this one has a hardwood stock in a walnut finish, not the synthetic.

When I held this gun directly next to a brand Steven's Model 200, it didn't seem like a youth rifle at all, as it stood only 1/2 inch shorter in the stock and at the trigger level, had all the same 22'' barrel, and bolt. The bolt action is smooth, too. It just seemed to fit really well with me, and it's lighter than the 200, too. It was on clearance, too, and I put an extra recoil pad on it to extend it's length out. Though I'm not sure I really needed it, as the stock and overall length are actually bigger than my old '62 Winchester 30/30 that I was using previously.

Since I had the holiday off, I actually took it right out in the field as the scope was bore sighted in. Actually, I was out in the field before, too, and left calling/scouting to go back to the store after they opened. So now I went off to a new location and made several stands. Guess what, no yotes or fox, but the dang squirrels came out again. Let's just say the scope is dead on and not in need of adjustment to the dismay of one of them. I did come across a fox carcass that someone else shot and left to rot with fur on. So I'm probably not likely to find many yotes in that area.

Later at 4 PM it started snowing, thankfully. We need some fresh snow that isn't so crunchy and can reflect the moonlight. It actually was coming down pretty quick and I continued to make stands and the rifle got all wet and the scope lenses all wet and murky. I fully cleaned and oiled it last night, but am thankful I got a great gun at a great price that I can beat up out in the field and not worry about it. Though I'll probably replace that scope sometime and take the 3x9 and put it on the my 22 rimfire.

Thanks for all the great info, fellas!


----------



## Brykes_papa (Jan 18, 2006)

Encore 22-250


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

SWMinnesota said:


> StLCardsfan, I bought this rifle from Kjergaard Sports near Lake Benton, MN. I have bought 3 guns from him in the last year or so. Hands down the best price and service that I've found around here(SW MN). Their phone # is (507)368-4696.


Wow, me and you both. I live near Pipestone and i LOVE Kjergards. They give you very good service and a low price. I am looking for a .223 and i know my business will be from them.


----------



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

ohio,
are you goin to be huntin in ohoi? if you are i dont tink u are aloud center fire there a 22 mag or 17hmr are the only two rimfire i would even consider coyote huntin with but keep ur shots close.


----------



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

StLCardsFan said:


> OK, so you guys convinced me, and I bought a brand new Savage 22-250 package deal yesterday. It's a model 10G Youth Series from 2003 with the 3x9 scope and a hard shell case, and this one has a hardwood stock in a walnut finish, not the synthetic.


How much was it and where did you buy it??????


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

All of that being said, this is my favorite coyote gun of all time!










The remington XR100 in .22-250

The old SWAT rifle 700 STR was also great, but the XR is my new favorite.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

duckhunter55,

I got my package deal at Gander Mountain for $340. It wasn't until afterwards that I read the forum topic that GM was turning the Dakotas into a corporate hunting refuge. I would have gone somewhere else.


----------

